# What would this T-shirt software be B2B B2C is there a term it is referred to as



## SDTC (Jan 31, 2017)

What would this T-shirt software be B2B B2C is there a term it is referred to as????

I am in need of what i think is a B2B website software that can allow users to upload designs and place it on a variety of items t-shirts, mugs etc. and does the following 


login access only
generates a preview on the item selected 
Allow resizing with printable area boxes so they do not exceed the area 
can create a mockup with the image curved if it is put on a mug 
most importantly allows the uploads to be saved on a back end dashboard by the customer where they can order the shirts at will.
allows customer enter shipping information 
 can automatically update Etsy, Shopify with shipping info. 
 processes payment info on file of the user/company
 it send me the order info and image 

this would be the similar to the software you would find on Customcat, Teelaunch, Printful, Printify 

I am hoping there is something off the shelf that can be customized or someone can give me a clue as to what I need to look for.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

B2B in my mind means Business to Business, and B2C is Business to Customer. I don't know how that would apply to customisation software though.

What I do know though is that what you are asking for will cost you some money, and even then you can end up with some crappy software. There seems (to me) to be a huge hole in this area crying out for someone who can actually write decent code.


----------



## SDTC (Jan 31, 2017)

webtrekker said:


> B2B in my mind means Business to Business, and B2C is Business to Customer. I don't know how that would apply to customisation software though.
> 
> What I do know though is that what you are asking for will cost you some money, and even then you can end up with some crappy software. There seems (to me) to be a huge hole in this area crying out for someone who can actually write decent code.


I guess it is Web 2 Print I am looking for according to one company I spoke with unfortunately they just handle the order management side of things. 

I would agree on the crappy software I am afraid to hire programmers I have had nothing but bad experiences with them. They promise the world, look good on paper, have references and all and then when the project runs over because of all sorts of bugs in their code they bail. I even tried it on freelancer and same result. So I am trying to avoid a programmer unless someone knows of a very reputable coding company.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What platform are you using for your shopping cart? Have you looked to see if they have app stores? For example, Shopify does.


----------



## SDTC (Jan 31, 2017)

splathead said:


> What platform are you using for your shopping cart? Have you looked to see if they have app stores? For example, Shopify does.


I don't have a platform or shopping cart.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

SDTC said:


> I don't have a platform or shopping cart.



Two of the largest, Shopify and Woocommerce, have shirt design plugins you can buy. See if those fit your need. Shopify has an app store where there are several and I've seen some for Woo on Codecanyon.net.


----------



## SDTC (Jan 31, 2017)

splathead said:


> Two of the largest, Shopify and Woocommerce, have shirt design plugins you can buy. See if those fit your need. Shopify has an app store where there are several and I've seen some for Woo on Codecanyon.net.


Thank you I will check those out


----------



## SDTC (Jan 31, 2017)

splathead said:


> Two of the largest, Shopify and Woocommerce, have shirt design plugins you can buy. See if those fit your need. Shopify has an app store where there are several and I've seen some for Woo on Codecanyon.net.


I did check those out they are designed for people that are selling direct to consumers and want to give them customization options. 

I have continued to look but still cannot find a software that does what I want it to do.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

SDTC said:


> I did check those out they are designed for people that are selling direct to consumers and want to give them customization options.
> 
> I have continued to look but still cannot find a software that does what I want it to do.


The two big boys are DecoNetwork and Inksoft


----------



## SDTC (Jan 31, 2017)

PedalJustPedal said:


> The two big boys are DecoNetwork and Inksoft


Thank you this looks like what I am looking for. I will have to contact them tomorrow for pricing.


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

Your points fit both B2C and Customcat, Teelaunch, Printful, Printify is siutable for both B2B and B2C


----------



## Barberry (May 26, 2021)

To me, it seems like a B2B. Classifying each type of business can be pretty hard and I don't even know if there's even a point in doing that. I didn't even know about B2B, but I've talked with some friends of mine and they were kind enough to show me and explain it to me. After that, I've learned about making a B2B list building and I'm waiting for the day that I will be able to use this knowledge, The plan is to start a business as soon as possible and I'm starting to look for associates. I'm going to start a B2C and I hope that I will be able to reach B2B one day


----------



## JazzBlueRT (Feb 22, 2021)

SDTC said:


> I did check those out they are designed for people that are selling direct to consumers and want to give them customization options.
> 
> I have continued to look but still cannot find a software that does what I want it to do.


B2B and B2C are simply functions on how you use any given shopping cart software. Most cart platforms have things such as reorder, invoicing, tax free, require login to purchase and minimum purchases which are standards of B2B ecommerce. 

Shopify, 3dcart, Magento, Opencart all can be easily configured to meet the needs of a B2B business.

I would not touch WooCommerce because it runs on Wordpress and a gazillion bots will be probing your server with known and 0day exploits continuously.


----------



## JazzBlueRT (Feb 22, 2021)

webtrekker said:


> B2B in my mind means Business to Business, and B2C is Business to Customer. I don't know how that would apply to customisation software though.
> 
> What I do know though is that what you are asking for will cost you some money, and even then you can end up with some crappy software. There seems (to me) to be a huge hole in this area crying out for someone who can actually write decent code.


Those of us who write good code and happily employed collecting nice paychecks  

That being said, Lumise is a nice system that works well.


----------



## JohnDeco (Mar 2, 2020)

The T-shirt software is a B2B software because the eCommerce sellers buy the software from a solution provider. These sellers avail the customization facility to their customers through product personalization. 

Had it been the customers directly buying the software and using it, it would have been B2C software. But that isn't with web-to-print solutions.


----------

